# Announcing Scream Elements Aleatoric FX Bundle $49



## olajideparis (Oct 1, 2016)

Announcing Scream Elements, a massive collection of aleatoric orchestra fx (strings, brass and winds) for just $49. Hand selected patches from our Scream series of libraries. Available now at http://www.privatelabsaudio.com (www.privatelabsaudio.com) 1.5GB/130 Presets/$49.

Scream Elements is a diverse bundle of aleatoric orchestral FX for Native Instruments Kontakt featuring a hand selected collection of the best instruments from all four volumes of the the exclusive Scream series of libraries including:

Scream 1 - Orchestral & String FX 
Scream 2 - Low Strings 
Scream 3 - Brass 
Scream 4 - Woodwinds

Carefully engineered and produced by composer Olajide Paris who has produced and engineered sample libraries for private parties, AAA games and many commercial sample library companies including 8dio, Impact Soundworks and Audio Imperia, the Scream series was recorded on a large scoring stage in Tbilisi, Georgia using a collection of rare vintage Soviet and Neumann microphones.

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

This is the first time the collection is being offered as a complete bundle and includes elements from the original Scream library which has not been available for purchase for many months. Scream Elements is the ULTIMATE orchestral fx library for film and game composers needing to add that raw edge to their sound. Here is what people have to say about Scream:

*TESTIMONIALS*

"SCREAM is a gnarly collection of visceral, raw, orchestral effects. A very useful addition to any composer's toolbox, especially in a world where certain samples and libraries have become ubiquitous."

Bob Lydecker - Sleepy Hollow

"Great performance and useful gestures for aleatoric scoring and orchestral effects. Well recorded and blends well with my orchestral palette."

Ken Jacobsen

"Scream, instant gratification in the form of the scariest sounds an orchestra can make.Within five minutes from receiving the library it was in a cue, a day later the cue was approved and now it’s in my template for good."

Anders Wall - WallofSound AB - composer for Swedish Tv

" Private Labs Scream is a great sounding library. It's simplicity and ease of use makes it a very reliable tool in my template."

Przemyslaw Kopczyk

*CONTENT*

The content for Scream Elements can be broken down into the following categories:

Risers - Perfect for trailers or any time tension needs to be created. 
Rips & Stabs - Short, aggressive and visceral like having your ears ripped off. 
Textures - Long, rhythmic and arrhythmic non-tonal patterns. 
Bends & Clusters - Tense, atonal chords performed with a wide variety of playing techniques.

*ENSEMBLES*

50 Piece Orchestra (Strings, Brass, Winds) 
40 Piece String Orchestra (12,10,8,6,4) 
10 Piece Low Strings Ensemble (6 cellos, 4 basses) 
11 Piece Brass Ensemble (4 horns, 2 trumpets, 3 trombones, 2 bass trombones) 
11 Piece Wind Ensemble (1 piccolo, 2 flutes, 1 alto flute, 2 clarinets, 2 bassoons)

*FEATURES*

130 Presets 
Decca Tree Perspective 
Speed Control & Tempo Sync Patches 
Sample Offset and Convolution 
1.5GB (Compressed) 
1700 Samples 
48k/24 bit

Requires full retail version of Kontakt 5.5 (Latest Update) 
$49 - Available now at http://www.privatelabsaudio.com (www.privatelabsaudio.com)


----------



## Mystic (Oct 2, 2016)

I've been debating whether or not to post this publicly or privately but I feel these are issues that affect everyone who considers purchasing your libraries and being that I've tried to contact you previously and was met with silence, I believe this is more an issue that should be made known. I'm not trying to hurt feelings but just as I address the large companies when they have bad business practices, the small ones need to be as well and I hope you take this to heart and understand I'm not trying to be mean but I hope you take something from it and fix these issues.

I'm very confused and saddened because I'm to the point where I can no longer in good conscience support your products.

A couple weeks ago I got an email from you about this library with a $69 preorder price which is now listed at $49. This isn't the first time you've been confusing about pricing due to a lack of communication, which speaking of, I immediately emailed you about this library with questions and you never bothered to return the email yet gave us only 3 days to preorder the library at the preorder price before it was supposed to be raised to $99.

I'm also kind of upset that the Scream 2 artefact issue has not been addressed since it was mentioned before and has essentially been forgotten about in favour of pushing new libraries.

I may be alone in this one but I also feel like Scream 3 & 4 were both sort of lacking and not fully developed compared to the work that went into 1 & 2. Not sure what happened there but dare I say I feel it was extremely overpriced for what we did get with them.

It's a shame because I really like a lot of what you've put out but I feel like you really need to work on communication and customer service before you continue pumping out libraries.


----------



## airflamesred (Oct 2, 2016)

There will also be a question mark over the 'exclusivity' of libs 1-4 now that you've released a greatest hits.
I also left a question here regarding some bits not working in volume 2 which you failed to answer. You did, however, manage to find time to thank those who praised the libs.

I understand that you are trying to recoup your investment but as Mystic sais above........


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 2, 2016)

Communication and positive interaction with customers is step 1 to having a successful sampling company... Ever wonder why Embertone does so well? They're awesome, that's why. And it's unheard of to set pre-order prices higher than public sale prices. It punishes those who had faith in your company. I hope we get an official reply from you guys soon to sort out all of this business.


----------



## GhostXb (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah I bought Scream Elements and I've yet to even get my product. I got a dropbox link but the link keeps failing before I can get a complete download. I can get it like 40% downloaded at max before it fails. I've contacted them twice about this and I've yet to hear a response or even get what I payed for.

I second Embertone's customer support, they're great


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah , I am a somewhat dissapointed in the concept and marketing of Scream Elements after we were sold the Scream 1-4 libraries on the premise that these libraries would be exclusive and a limited edition series............
IMO changes in marketing and sales strategies midstream & after an initial presentation: marketing pitch is based on "limited edition & exclusive"will makes most consumers a bit uneasy and rightfully so.
This never helps a develop a strong bond of trust between developers & clients.

Yes i also feel that Scream 3 & 4 were both sort of lacking and not fully developed compared to the work that went into 1 & 2.

I also hope problems and inconsistencies in the entire Scream series will be addressed and corrected.

From my understanding the $69 offer Scream 1-4 customers received last month (and I'm waiting for) is for *Scream Mutations* _not_ *Scream Elements*.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 9, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> From my understanding the $69 offer Scream 1-4 customers received last month (and I'm waiting for) is for *Scream Mutations* _not_ *Scream Elements*.


It would appear you're correct and I made a mistake on the issue of pricing. It really does beg the question about exclusivity. I also am questioning now how exclusive Scream 2-4 are considering they are still for sale. One of the huge selling points of these libraries is that there are to be very few copies sold yet they are still for sale on the website and now Elements comes out which further devalues the Scream series in that aspect.

Even then, the questions I sent were about Mutations and have not yet been returned yet I've seen Elements further promoted on Facebook. They have also not bothered to respond on here. If nothing else, this solidifies my concerns with trusting this developer.


----------



## reids (Oct 9, 2016)

Mystic said:


> I've been debating whether or not to post this publicly or privately but I feel these are issues that affect everyone who considers purchasing your libraries and being that I've tried to contact you previously and was met with silence, I believe this is more an issue that should be made known. I'm not trying to hurt feelings but just as I address the large companies when they have bad business practices, the small ones need to be as well and I hope you take this to heart and understand I'm not trying to be mean but I hope you take something from it and fix these issues.
> 
> I'm very confused and saddened because I'm to the point where I can no longer in good conscience support your products.
> 
> ...




I am also quite disappointed you are releasing this when it was assured to everyone here that the libraries are limited exclusives, and especially so early on devaluing our investment with you. Please address, fix, and update the issues many of your customers are experiencing regarding your libraries as soon as possible.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 10, 2016)

GhostXb said:


> Yeah I bought Scream Elements and I've yet to even get my product. I got a dropbox link but the link keeps failing before I can get a complete download. I can get it like 40% downloaded at max before it fails. I've contacted them twice about this and I've yet to hear a response or even get what I payed for.
> 
> I second Embertone's customer support, they're great


I realise this doesn't help you at all but thought I should post that my dropbox download was uneventful.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 10, 2016)

There are (or were) also a couple of $10-OFF discount codes floating around, and I did buy this for $39. The price was too good to pass up, and the download went 100% fine for me also.

Since Elements (or Essentials - the name seems to be interchangeable) only has the Decca mics, some of the sounds don't load all of the samples because the UI still seems to be setup for the multiple mic scenario, but once you figure that out it's a simple question of doing the skip missing/re-save thing...

...I do sympathize with the concerns expressed above. Although I do not relate to the "exclusivity" concept and sales pitch at all (it's an anathema to me on so many levels, and I would not have bought Elements had it been marketed that way) the point still holds true that if someone bought the software under specific, agreed-upon terms, those terms should be honored, and I hope the developer addresses your concerns in such a way that makes it right for you.


----------



## mac (Oct 10, 2016)

Developer customer relations aside, how are the sounds in this library?


----------



## Quasar (Oct 10, 2016)

mac said:


> Developer customer relations aside, how are the sounds in this library?


I'm just an amateur hobbyist, but I think they're stellar. I still don't quite get the term "aleatoric" in this context, because once you have the sample and decide to use it, there is no longer anything random or indeterminate about it, although I suppose these sounds strive to mimic some of the intent behind 20th century orchestral aleatory.

What I like about them is that it is so easy, anymore, to find fx-type anything in the electronic realm, but hard to find truly bread-&-butter, real world instrument sounds that rise & fall, stutter & decay, crash and burn like these do while still maintaining their analog bread-&-butter character. Spitfire Labs charityware also has some really cool stuff than can be used in this way...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 10, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I'm just an amateur hobbyist, but I think they're stellar. I still don't quite get the term "aleatoric" in this context, because once you have the sample and decide to use it, there is no longer anything random or indeterminate about it, although I suppose these sounds strive to mimic some of the intent behind 20th century orchestral aleatory.
> 
> What I like about them is that it is so easy, anymore, to find fx-type anything in the electronic realm, but hard to find truly bread-&-butter, real world instrument sounds that rise & fall, stutter & decay, crash and burn like these do while still maintaining their analog bread-&-butter character. Spitfire Labs charityware also has some really cool stuff than can be used in this way...


Good summary. Yes, the sound quality is good (to my ears) and there is a decent number of them including tempo synched options for most (if not all, I'm not 100% sure on that), which is handy. At the price, it is a very good chance to test out some "aleatoric" (quotes added to acknowledge your valid point above) samples in composition.

Edit - one thing I wish you could do (and this goes for many libraries) is offset either end of the sample and not just the beginning.


----------



## milliontown (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm finding a lot of patches that refuse to load in Kontakt 5.6.1, eg. anything in Strings and Orchestra - Instruments - Session 3 Orchestral Risers (multi). Anyone else?


----------



## olajideparis (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm glad everybody is enjoying the library. I've been getting a lot of feedback about the missing samples issue and it will be addressed later this week with a series of patch updates. For now the workaround is to click "skip missing" when loading since the missing samples are actually articulations and mic positions that are in the full version of Scream. Patch updates will be sent directly to all Scream Elements owners so keep an eye on your emails this week.

Have a great day,
Olajide


----------



## zouzou (Oct 27, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> I'm glad everybody is enjoying the library. I've been getting a lot of feedback about the missing samples issue and it will be addressed later this week with a series of patch updates. For now the workaround is to click "skip missing" when loading since the missing samples are actually articulations and mic positions that are in the full version of Scream. Patch updates will be sent directly to all Scream Elements owners so keep an eye on your emails this week.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Olajide



Hello
owner of Scream Elements, at this time I haven't received a link for the 1.1 update... I have sent several emails remain unanswered...
Thanks to tells me how to receive the update!


----------



## doctornine (Oct 29, 2016)

FWIW - I have purchased some of these, downloaded with no problem and used them in some trailer material. Also I think it's worth adding that I've found Olajide to be very communicative and helpful.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 29, 2016)

doctornine said:


> FWIW - I have purchased some of these, downloaded with no problem and used them in some trailer material. Also I think it's worth adding that I've found Olajide to be very communicative and helpful.


You must be the wild card. He never responded to my emails or even bothered to address any of the issues I pointed out when he posted here. Talked to more than a few people who have all had the same experience wondering what exactly is going on with him. As far as I'm concerned, he's lost me as a customer.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 29, 2016)

Mystic said:


> You must be the wild card. He never responded to my emails or even bothered to address any of the issues I pointed out when he posted here. Talked to more than a few people who have all had the same experience wondering what exactly is going on with him. As far as I'm concerned, he's lost me as a customer.





+1
I've been waiting for a response from an email I sent last week.........


----------



## hawpri (Oct 29, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> +1
> I've been waiting for a response from an email I sent last week.........


Hm.. I've been waiting on a response from an e-mail sent in September. But not September of 2016. To be fair, it's possible that the messages just got buried and forgotten, but either way I don't expect a response. I sent other e-mails that went unanswered. It was only about a coupon/offer I'd received anyway, so it's not a big deal.

I can't speak for the quality of his products at all, but with regards to customer service it sounds like people are left out of the loop now and then.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 29, 2016)

I bought this product! Love it and I got an email response back almost immediately. Great product, great service.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 29, 2016)

I remember this guy wanted to release the first scream. That was the important part in his post:

"...
I am going to be releasing a private collection of aleatoric fx samples for Kontakt recorded with full orchestra, strings and brass *to a very limited number of people*. These were recorded at a scoring stage last fall and I will be selling the entire collection to *no more than 25 composers* at $99 each." (17th of March, 2016)


I responded in the old thread. No reply, there were no infos about anything more in detail regarding the library. Plus I found his concept quite unusual with the private messaging but in regards of the lack of communication I experienced more than strange.But ok everybody has his philosophy of selling a product I thought so it was nothing for me but whoever will join with him I hoped the best.
Anyways he updated the thread regarding the remaining licences a couple of times.

Then this came in one of his posts:

"thanks to all who purchased the private library. *To those who weren't able to make it this time, no worries I am asking permission from the original purchasers to release additional licenses so that I can update the library*. Otherwise I already have a couple of other opportunities in the works that I will be sharing with the community soon. I have a few specific ideas in mind about what I would like to produce but if any of you suggestions I am always open so PM me with any feedback or ideas.
"
What is that a kind of extended exclusivety? At that point I was also out for all of his other products because I don´t like people who make a promise and then they change their opinion? And exclusivity was one mandatory thing of that library. Then on the 9th of April he stated that he sells now 50 licences. So he just doubled the amount of the Lincences:

"Due to popular demand, *I have asked the original customers of my private fx library if they would be okay with me selling additional licenses on the condition that I update it with new features and they agreed*."

I ask myself: Who really knows how many licences are sold? Nobody knows it better than him.

Then this post a couple of weeks later:

*All sold out. Thanks to everybody who participated in this little "experiment" it turned out rather nicely and I am very encouraged by all the feedback I have been getting regarding the library." *13th of May, 2016

Well ok, lets stop here: But ask yourself if you want to support a company like that. I won´t because I feel sorry for all his 50? (++ who knows) customers who thought to have an "*exclusive and private library who nobody else has*" which is now released via Scream Elements (even for a much cheaper price). Normally I wouldn´t chime in because I appreciate the commercial thread a lot as it helps me to find and buy new cool products but such things stinks to me and so I have to adress this problem. Can you believe that I like the sound of all of his scream products a lot? Yes I do..




*
*


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 30, 2016)

As for exclusivity, let me share an example.

When I sell limited editions (always 25 only, landscape photography, 60 inch wide, printed on my Epson 11880), they come with a personal certificate of authenticity, watermarked and with fluorescent security fibres. A serialized numbered hologram is added to the certificate. A second, identically numbered hologram is applied to the back of the artwork.

The combination of certificate and hologram is testimony that each certificate of authenticity relates to one particular piece of art.

If the print get's damaged in any way, I am not able to replace it, as per my Guarantee that all the original RAW files and working copies are deleted, no backups will be left when number 25 has been sold.

Just saying, as I spent quite some time to define exclusivity for my work and follow a strict concept.

x x x x​I agree Alex, from the intial post, I too found the entire presentation and offer very strange, to put it mildy!


----------



## airflamesred (Oct 30, 2016)

Go check his site out folks, everything is 'sold'out'. Money made, dust settles, what next I wonder.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 30, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Go check his site out folks, everything is 'sold'out'. Money made, dust settles, what next I wonder.


It only took being called out on a public forum for it to be changed. This whole situation reeks.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 30, 2016)

I was one of the original purchasers of SCREAM 1, I am thoroughly disappointed as I purchased straight away on the premise that these would be released to no more than 25 people. I don't remember my response to the question concerning whether I was okay with another 25 but I certainly wasn't expecting everything else that followed. There was also the free Orchestral FX library (described as a library almost identical to Scream...) that was supposed to be free with the first purchasers of SNAP! (again, that was a core reason for my purchase) that never materialised. Those two reasons stopped me from anything further with Private LABS.


----------



## airflamesred (Oct 30, 2016)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> I was one of the original purchasers of SCREAM 1, I am thoroughly disappointed as I purchased straight away on the premise that these would be released to no more than 25 people. I don't remember my response to the question concerning whether I was okay with another 25 but I certainly wasn't expecting everything else that followed. There was also the free Orchestral FX library (described as a library almost identical to Scream...) that was supposed to be free with the first purchasers of SNAP! (again, that was a core reason for my purchase) that never materialised. Those two reasons stopped me from anything further with Private LABS.


wow, another satisfied customer there then.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 30, 2016)

In general, if this would be my forum, I would ask the participating public on their opinion about a permanent ban on companies and individuals for certain "business practises". 

Of course, this is can be a tight rope to walk on, and always a decisions not easy to be taken, but there should be clear red lines that are not to be stepped over.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 31, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Go check his site out folks, everything is 'sold'out'. Money made, dust settles, what next I wonder.


He had mentioned he works a lot and may not have time for libraries. My guess is his elements version was a last effort to make some money off the recordings after sales dropped to nothing on later releases. Once he saw comments here he probably decided it was a good time to get out, and just closed shop by calling everything sold out (which was just the first library 2 weeks ago). I could be wrong, but I doubt you will see him again (at least under the Private Labs name).

I personally thought it was crazy to assemble a library for just 25 people (do you sell your exclusive 25 prints for just $200 each GR?). Building a library (although this is basic) does take a large amount of editing, mixing, and gui work after paying for an orchestral recording (a bigger job than most prints). I know here (LA) the cost of just the recording would be much more than the 5k he made on the first set of sales. Which is why I thought it was a crazy limitation. But he thought more customers would be more problems (thus the aversion to customer service or answering emails). 

Did he make a mistake by saying he would limit his distribution when it's economically unfeasible? Definitely. Did he make his money back on those first sales? Probably not and those were probably a lion share of his returns. It doesn't justify his actions or his braeaking his word, but I believe this is just a much harder business than he expected. Between the work to get it done and de-bugged, plus salemanship (which involves more time and $$$) and customer service, it's really a full time job that people hope they can do in their spare time. Again, I'm not justifying anything. I feel bad for those that paid full price in the beginning and were hoping they have something exclusive. The first library (the best IMHO) was not sold again aside from the tree mics in elements, so hopefully the mic positions have proven useful for them (the tree sounds great). Perhaps it's a lesson to us all, make sure the numbers will work before making promises, and libraries take a lot of work, before and after the sale.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 31, 2016)

Yet again, y'all make me so gosh darn proud to be a member of this here forum.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 1, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I remember this guy wanted to release the first scream. That was the important part in his post:
> 
> "...
> I am going to be releasing a private collection of aleatoric fx samples for Kontakt recorded with full orchestra, strings and brass *to a very limited number of people*. These were recorded at a scoring stage last fall and I will be selling the entire collection to *no more than 25 composers* at $99 each." (17th of March, 2016)
> ...


I think you have been watching too much American politics. It is not so pleasant to make accusations in public like this.

I just looked back at the emails. From my records:
First, people here were asked to register interest.
Those people were then asked if they wanted to be on #1, limited to 40 licenses.
Then #2 was announced limited to those 40, plus an additional 25.

Scream Elements is not all content as #1-4. It is much smaller. The marketing could be better about what it includes. I compare here with Symphony essentials. I don't think Elements cheapens my original purchase of #1 and #2. 

Come on. Get some perspective. These were 99 quid libraries. From the comments here you'd think we were talking about a private BML or something... I got something small and special. Some other people got something smaller and slightly less special later.

Musicians helping musicians remember


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 4, 2016)

08/2012:


> I am happy to announce that my new company, The Remote Orchestra; is now open for business.



10/2014:


> Hey V.I'ers,
> 
> I am going to be having some insanely discounted string sessions with an amazing chamber string ensemble at a studio in Tbilisi. Details are on the site, please shoot me an e-mail or PM with any questions.
> 
> ...



10/2105:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My new company Private Labs is officially launching and the presale for SNAP!



I just leave it at that.... everyone is entitled to his own opinion. I think Alex was right to point that out, very much so!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 5, 2016)

I would have bought this but I recently invested in Albion IV and now I don't think I need to invest in any aleatoric stuff for a while. If ever. 

Really like the Scream sound though.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 5, 2016)

Just got this email:

"Hello,

Olajide Paris from Private Labs here. While I am leaving Private Labs behind to pursue other endeavours my scoring company The Remote Orchestra is up and running again.

I am happy to announce that The Remote Orchestra has launched its http://privatelabsaudio.us13.list-manage.com/track/click?u=d687717ff0fbe9ac52c24a983&id=1226f2e746&e=c7543eec63 (new website) and is again offering shared and custom sessions with the best musicians that Georgia to offer. Our next round of shared sessions are December 13-14th at The http://privatelabsaudio.us13.list-manage.com/track/click?u=d687717ff0fbe9ac52c24a983&id=07e3d77161&e=c7543eec63 (Georgian Film Studio) during which time composers will be able to hire our chamber strings ensemble from just $350 in 30-60 minute time-slots. These sessions are available at promotional prices and availability is limited so visit our http://privatelabsaudio.us13.list-manage.com/track/click?u=d687717ff0fbe9ac52c24a983&id=e0b74f0c10&e=c7543eec63 (shared sessions page) to book now.

For more information about these sessions please check out our announcement http://privatelabsaudio.us13.list-manage.com/track/click?u=d687717ff0fbe9ac52c24a983&id=0d2b91bfb4&e=c7543eec63 (here).

Have a great day!

Olajide Paris"

Needless to say, I'm pretty furious.


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 5, 2016)

...and link doesn't work :-(


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 6, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Just got this email:
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm pretty furious.


Needless to say...? I don't get it.

If you are really not happy with your purchases have you asked for a refund?

I am happy with the purchases (not tried 3&4). 

Dude makes tiny, cheap libraries, offers cheap string sessions... I think this is great and wish more people did it... I think more people would like to be doing this...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 6, 2016)

As I understand has Olajide left Private Labs behind him "to pursue other endeavours my scoring company The Remote Orchestra "


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone fancy risking their money on The Remote Orchestra ?!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 6, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Needless to say...? I don't get it.
> 
> If you are really not happy with your purchases have you asked for a refund?
> 
> ...


Maybe you've not read the other posts here but he doesn't respond to emails. 

I don't really want a refund, I want Scream 2 fixed and Elements off the market as it was never supposed to be a thing.

$300 is hardly "cheap" for what we got. Plus, the exclusivity we were promised was tossed out the window. Now I'm just sounding like I'm a complainer but that email set me right off. Feels like a "take your money and run" situation. At this point, I'd just be happy if he took the time to fix the Scream 2 artefacts.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've stayed out of the ruckus so far because I was willing to give Olajide the benefit of the doubt. I am pretty happy with the Scream series, they provide me with elements I'd have to spend considerably more on otherwise. I wasn't thrilled with Elements, but I figured he was flailing a little bit trying to figure out how to run his business.

No more!

I won't give him another nickel until he makes good on his original promises, and offers both an apology and an explanation for the recent change of business. I don't usually feel entitled to such, but this time around it does feel like I've been swindled a little bit.

The irony is he could have sent an email to his Scream customers BEFORE announcing he was leaving Private Labs behind and he probably would have generated at least some goodwill.

He may good at something, but he is a very poor businessman!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 6, 2016)

It is a bummer because I think he had the best intentions with his company plus the aleatoric libraries he produces are of a very good quality. I still hope that he is going to have a communication with his customers here or via email. I am pretty sure with an open discussion a lot of things could be sorted out.


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Everybody,

I just caught on to many of the comments on this thread today. First of all I want to offer a big thank you to everybody who has supported Private Labs and the Scream series of libraries. The response has been overwhelmingly positive and I am happy with the products I was able to put out.

Clearly there have been some missteps from my side with how I handled many aspects of the business and I am sympathetic to those who have expressed their concerns about that and as much as possible have addressed many of those concerns privately to the mutual satisfaction of all parties. Yes I am leaving Private Labs behind, for reasons I can not yet publicly disclose and I am sure that is the right direction for me. It has been a fantastic and humbling experience for me to delve into sample development and sales and to create products that help my fellow composers do what they do best. The process of fully producing, marketing, selling and distributing samples of this scale from end to end has also helped me to appreciate more established developers even more, as I obtained first hand experience of the requirements of producing and getting a product to market it in addition to support after the sale many of which are overwhelming to say the least.

To those of you who may feel slighted by the change from exclusivity model, I again understand your frustration with that. At some point I was faced with the reality that the business model I had would not be sustainable for very long and I made a choice to move in a direction that would at the very least help me to recoup my investment in the company. If I had it to do again, I would have spent more time calculating the costs over time, marketed the libraries differently and charged much more for them.

I learned from the feedback and survey data I collected from customers exclusivity was only a factor for a minority of customers which makes sense as these products were not priced in a way that would be congruent with an exclusive library (think of the pricing of V8P & the original Spitfire line of products compared to Scream), so I figured that moving away from exclusivity would be largely accepted by the customers since that was not a consideration for most of them. Clearly there are some who are not happy with that change and understandably so.


If I have yet to respond to your email, I apologize for that but please do ping me again and I'll do my best to get back to you in a timely manner.

Thank you all and have a great day.

Best,
Olajide Paris


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 6, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just caught on to many of the comments on this thread today. First of all I want to offer a big thank you to everybody who has supported Private Labs and the Scream series of libraries. The response has been overwhelmingly positive and I am happy with the products I was able to put out.
> 
> ...



Hi Olajide,

Thank you for the clarification and I am very sorry to hear that this didn´t worked out how you expected. :(
Your libraries and concept for the aleatoric stuff are really cool. I had the feeling that the exclusive thing was aimed with best intentions but difficult to make a working business with such an concept considering the given price. I had wished that you communicated that a bit earlier with your clients or here. Anyways it is a bummer that this happened because I think that your libraries are of a high quality. Again: Hope you find a way to maintain your business with PL and find a solution which could work for everyone. Talk to your clients..nobody is perfect and everybody have an understanding as long you have an open communication like you did here at least now.


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for explaining Olajide. Its appreciated.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello Olajide - thanks for popping in here, it is appreciated. However, I am one of those who emailed you, specifically to make sure everything was alright, and ask about some of the comments being made. I still haven't heard back, and that concerned me. The email I did receive this weekend concerned me even more.

I have no regrets about the Scream series, I will get more than my money's worth out of them. But I am disappointed that you closed up shop the way you did. I am not trying to tell you how to run your business, but I am cautioning you that communications with customers is important. You will have to re-earn trust from many.

Sorry it worked out the way it did...


----------



## reids (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Olajide,
Will you be providing any updates to Scream 2? There are still issues with artifacts on Scream 2 which Mystic as well as others here on the forum went into detail about and would like fixed. This issue seems to be ignored. Thanks and Scream 2 owners look to hear back from you soon.


----------



## ilja (Nov 10, 2016)

I think this company started in a bad way by promising early adopters of SNAP a fx library and neither keeping that promise nor answering mails or explain anything. Good luck with the new service.


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 10, 2016)

ilja said:


> I think this company started in a bad way by promising early adopters of SNAP a fx library and neither keeping that promise nor answering mails or explain anything. Good luck with the new service.



In hindsight that was a short-sighted decision and poor decision. It came from wanting to create a sense of urgency to purchase the first offering which looking back was already a fantastic value and did not need an additional incentive. This is certainly something that will be taken into consideration in the future as it has become clear how disappointing things like this are to customers. It is absolutely imperative to keep promises to create trusting relationships and a reputation of good service. I offer a sincere apology to those for whom the FX library was a factor in purchasing that library however I hope that you have enjoyed SNAP! itself as a standalone Library.

TRO is actually not a new service, it was founded a year or so before Private Labs. Thanks for the well wishes.

Best,
O.P.


----------



## olajideparis (Nov 10, 2016)

reids said:


> Hi Olajide,
> Will you be providing any updates to Scream 2? There are still issues with artifacts on Scream 2 which Mystic as well as others here on the forum went into detail about and would like fixed. This issue seems to be ignored. Thanks and Scream 2 owners look to hear back from you soon.



Yes, I received a few emails from people mentioning the clicking sounds when triggering multiple notes on about half a dozen Scream 2 patches. After some experimenting I was able to reproduce the problem and will eventually be issuing a patch update to fix that however there will be no updates beyond the upcoming patch update.


----------



## ilja (Nov 10, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> In hindsight that was a short-sighted decision and poor decision. It came from wanting to create a sense of urgency to purchase the first offering which looking back was already a fantastic value and did not need an additional incentive. This is certainly something that will be taken into consideration in the future as it has become clear how disappointing things like this are to customers. It is absolutely imperative to keep promises to create trusting relationships and a reputation of good service. I offer a sincere apology to those for whom the FX library was a factor in purchasing that library however I hope that you have enjoyed SNAP! itself as a standalone Library.



Hm, i can´t help it, but that just sounds like a lame excuse. You promise something to your customers but on the way you simply decide that it wasn´t a good idea and that´s that. No need to inform anybody. If " It is absolutely imperative to keep promises to create trusting relationships and a reputation of good service" then it would have been a must for you to deliver that library to us, especially because this wouldn´t cause any extra costs for you. And the fact that you reply here within two hours because it´s a public forum but won´t answer emails for months is also a strange business strategy...


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 11, 2016)

I think communication is the main thing here, people ARE really understanding for the most part and can relate to problems but as long as developers are open and honest with them. I highly doubt anyone would've cared after buying a $29 library that they weren't getting anything else. However, I emailed you after that purchase, when Scream was announced, asking if that was that FX library, and you still had said it wasn't that but another one coming up later. Why did you not just say "look, I know I promised it to early adopters of SNAP! but it's too much of a financial issue to provide it."? Would I have cared? Maybe a little annoyed that it was said but ultimately I'd spent $29, what can I complain about?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 11, 2016)

Already sold out. Bummer, as it seemed like a very interesting library and deal.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 11, 2016)

Let's just have a recap on this thread shall we.
*11 Oct*


olajideparis said:


> I'm glad everybody is enjoying the library. I've been getting a lot of feedback about the missing samples issue and it will be addressed later this week with a series of patch updates. For now the workaround is to click "skip missing" when loading since the missing samples are actually articulations and mic positions that are in the full version of Scream. Patch updates will be sent directly to all Scream Elements owners so keep an eye on your emails this week.
> Have a great day,
> Olajide


*
10 Nov*


olajideparis said:


> Yes, I received a few emails from people mentioning the clicking sounds when triggering multiple notes on about half a dozen Scream 2 patches. After some experimenting I was able to reproduce the problem and will eventually be issuing a patch update to fix that however there will be no updates beyond the upcoming patch update.



So, As directed above, I have been keeping a round the clock eye on my email for a month now. It's not been easy, As you can well imagine. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 12, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Let's just have a recap on this thread shall we.
> *11 Oct*
> 
> *
> ...



Actually he did send out a fix for elements (your first quote) a couple of weeks ago, an update by email. I don't have the others, but I'm sure this thread is encouraging him to finish the last fix (I think it's just scream 2)


----------



## Quasar (Nov 13, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Actually he did send out a fix for elements (your first quote) a couple of weeks ago, an update by email. I don't have the others, but I'm sure this thread is encouraging him to finish the last fix (I think it's just scream 2)



Yes, I got the Elements fix as well, although it was just the multiple mic options (not available in Elements) wanting to load, and a simple Kontakt re-save fixes that anyway.


----------



## reids (Nov 16, 2016)

olajideparis said:


> Yes, I received a few emails from people mentioning the clicking sounds when triggering multiple notes on about half a dozen Scream 2 patches. After some experimenting I was able to reproduce the problem and will eventually be issuing a patch update to fix that however there will be no updates beyond the upcoming patch update.




Thanks Olajide,
It's much appreciated that you are trying to make this right, acknowledging the issue, and working on an updated fix for Scream 2. Hopefully, the update fix will be out soon and customers will be happy to see the improvement.


----------



## zouzou (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello Olajide,
owner of Scream Elements, at this time I haven't received a link for the promised 1.1 update... I have sent several emails remain unanswered...
Thanks to tells me how to receive the update!


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone heard anything?. I actually thought this might deliver if only in a sort of future development for the other business type of way, thingy, fudge thing, - who knows.


----------



## reids (Nov 26, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Anyone heard anything?. I actually thought this might deliver if only in a sort of future development for the other business type of way, thingy, fudge thing, - who knows.



I'm sure it will take quite some time before the updates are released. Hopefully, he follows through on his word to fix the libraries.


----------



## noises on (Nov 27, 2016)

I see the name Olijaide and means "Wealth"
http://www.onlinenigeria.com/nigeriannames/ad.asp?blurb=2181


Funny,....unless you contributed.


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 27, 2016)

noises on said:


> I see the name Olijaide and means "Wealth"
> http://www.onlinenigeria.com/nigeriannames/ad.asp?blurb=2181
> Funny,....unless you contributed.


Indeed
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...fore-a-remote-recording-session-part-2.57496/


----------



## Mystic (Nov 27, 2016)

Joke is on us, I guess.


----------



## reids (Dec 11, 2016)

Olajide-
How is the Scream 2 update coming along? Do you think it will be released before Christmas? Let us know of any progress.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 16, 2016)

reids said:


> Looks like he moved on to a different newly formed company name called: Hidden Path Audio



Not sure this is true. But the pdf from Hidden Path includes:
Thank you for downloading our very first FREE product, the ORCHESTRAL RISE BUILDER! This orchestral sample library was recorded with members of the Georgian National Philharmonic at the Georgian Film Studio scoring stage in Tbilisi, Georgia.


----------



## reids (Dec 16, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Not sure this is true. But the pdf from Hidden Path includes:
> Thank you for downloading our very first FREE product, the ORCHESTRAL RISE BUILDER! This orchestral sample library was recorded with members of the Georgian National Philharmonic at the Georgian Film Studio scoring stage in Tbilisi, Georgia.
> 
> The same stage as Olajide. Hmm.



Could be coincidence? Otherwise they are making very similar products to his, very similar name, and same studio once he "closed up shop". Members here haven't received any response back clarifying information as well as an update for their purchases.


----------



## cyoder (Dec 17, 2016)

@j_kranz stepped into the other thread to verify that it's his project, not Olajide's. I understand you may have been burnt by Private Labs, but I think it's unfair to Hidden Path Audio to make accusations with the only evidence being product similarity.

All the best,


----------



## reids (Dec 17, 2016)

Glad that has been verified. It was mentioned that he had moved on to another business/online entity. Was hoping that was him to come and message this board as there are still many users who have technical issues. In the meantime, if Olajide can get in touch on this board soon, that is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## resound (Feb 2, 2017)

Thoughts? https://8dio.com/instrument/symphon...298400877&mc_cid=84e769ea11&mc_eid=5bdb3ddb10


----------



## John Busby (Feb 2, 2017)

just read this entire thread 
this was great
8dio to the rescue! lol


----------



## Mystic (Feb 2, 2017)

resound said:


> Thoughts? https://8dio.com/instrument/symphonic-shadows/?utm_source=8DIO+Newsletter&utm_campaign=84e769ea11-It's+time+to+get+real!&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bfb160c302-84e769ea11-298400877&mc_cid=84e769ea11&mc_eid=5bdb3ddb10


I have it brought up in my browser atm and was listening to some samples from it. Might have to pick it up soon.

Edit: Just saw the email and realized what this was. Very irritating but at least a legitimate company picked it up and fixed it. So much for being exclusive though which is the only reason I paid so much for Scream.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah Olajide certainly hasn't developed a tremendous sense of trust :-(
Given his bad marketing statements and actions,imo we are probably better off if he develops libraries for more established companies,stays behind the scenes and we deal with a real vendor.

I do hope 8dio actually did fix some of the issues users have had and improved this library.As some who bought all 4 Scream libraries 8dio's offer is very generous,we shall see........


----------



## mouse (Feb 3, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Too bad 8dio didn't give a discount to previous owners. I guess this puts a nail in the coffin of "I'll get those fixes done" that he promised. Can't believe any owner would spend another $199 for fixes and an 8dio interface (although probably a serious gui improvement).


Apparently all previous owner's get it for like 30bucks from 8dio


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes as Mouse stated I actually got it for $29.


----------



## resound (Feb 3, 2017)

The interface makes this library SO much easier to use. Keyswitches instead of 50+ nki's. Key ranges that make more sense. Definitely worth the $29 if you previously bought one of the Scream libraries. I don't mind the fact that it is no longer an "exclusive" library, to me this is a much more usable product now.


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 3, 2017)

How does this blend with Spitfire stuff?


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 3, 2017)

How well does this blend with Spitfire libs?


----------



## markpfx (Feb 3, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> Yes as Mouse stated I actually got it for $29.


Hod do you get it from 8dio at that price? I bought the first two libraries but I have not gotten any notice from Olajide about this update.


----------



## resound (Feb 3, 2017)

markpfx said:


> Hod do you get it from 8dio at that price? I bought the first two libraries but I have not gotten any notice from Olajide about this update.


I got an email from 8dio. Maybe you had to buy all 4 to get the discount?


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 3, 2017)

TeamLeader said:


> How well does this blend with Spitfire libs?


Works OK, not fantastic, but usable. There seems to be some phasing issues on some of the mic stems, but overall it is a useful library.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 3, 2017)

Lord. I had trashed the 8dio email without reading properly.

29 i'm in and happy.

Bit sad that my first investment into a ltd edition library will be my last. And suggest that the author come and rattle off an explanation.

But well done 8dio, good move


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 3, 2017)

resound said:


> I got an email from 8dio. Maybe you had to buy all 4 to get the discount?


Check your junk. 1+2 here. I got mail.


----------



## markpfx (Feb 3, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Check your junk. 1+2 here. I got mail.


Thanks, it was buried in my junk folder. Just ordered it


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 3, 2017)

stonzthro said:


> There seems to be some phasing issues on some of the mic stems, but overall it is a useful library.


Some of the articulations have multible velocity layers, I think up to 3. for some reason these are blended with each other on certain velocities, that is what is causing the phasing I think.


----------



## lp59burst (Feb 3, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Check your junk. 1+2 here. I got mail.


Ok... I checked "my junk" and I have 1+2 here too but no mail...


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Feb 3, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Ok... I checked "my junk" and I have 1+2 here too but no mail...



Still nothing here, either...


----------



## wst3 (Feb 5, 2017)

they seem to send these things out in batches... I haven't received mine yet either, but I'll wait till mid week before I bug them.

I purchased all four libraries from that guy that went on to join 8Dio after promising exclusivity - I have some reservations about allowing him to profit further, but I have found the libraries to be useful, and I don't think it was a planned rip-off, more out of a naive perspective? Anyway, I'll probably update, from the videos it looks like 8Dio has made them easier to use, and I am lazy, and...


----------



## TheSteven (Feb 5, 2017)

Did they fix the issue with not being able to pan individual mics in the Symphonic Shadows version?
I say fix because to me it's such a glaring omission in the Scream series.
It can really make a difference how things sit a mix or just make things sound huge.


----------



## Udo (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't think it was a planned rip-off, but still, there was the promised "exclusivity" ....

I'd like to see a formal statement from 8Dio:
- When did Olajide become an 8Dio partner/employee?
- How are discounts applied. I have all Scream components and paid $29 for the upgrade. What do people who have fewer components pay?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Feb 7, 2017)

Not only did he break the exclusivity, but he also disappeared without delivering the long awaited Scream 5 (Mutations) which I pre-ordered for $70. I did file a PayPal dispute and receive my money back. Anyway I have all 4 of the Screams. How can I upgrade to the 8dio thing for 30$? I haven't received that email.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 7, 2017)

Udo said:


> I don't think it was a planned rip-off, but still, there was the promised "exclusivity" ....
> 
> I'd like to see a formal statement from 8Dio:
> - When did Olajide become an 8Dio partner/employee?
> - How are discounts applied. I have all Scream components and paid $29 for the upgrade. What do people who have fewer components pay?


29 here, 1+2


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 7, 2017)

Someone help me out bc I'm slow. If I buy this for $50 do I get the 8dio version for an extra $30?


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 7, 2017)

Udo said:


> I'd like to see a formal statement from 8Dio:


Lol - I'd like to see 8Dio make a formal statement on why they don't honor their OWN promises...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 7, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Someone help me out bc I'm slow. If I buy this for $50 do I get the 8dio version for an extra $30?



This is an old thread. Orginally the scream parts (1-4) were offered for much more ($149 each?) when released, then for a short time last year he offered a bundle of some of all parts (but only one mic position) for $49. Then there was a $10 discount code (bringing it down to $39). Then for a week or two he offer all articulations (but still only one mic position) for the same price. But then discountinued all sales (stating "sold out" on each one) shortly after (a week or two later?) and then closed up shop.

Then after a few months of silence, 8Dio releases the same samples with a better GUI for $199. Then sent previous owners of the full versions (but not those that purchased the $39 or $49 deal) a "crossgrade" to the new version for $29 (code sent by email). So nothing is available from him anymore, only 8dio. If you didn't catch the $49 deal (or discount) last summer, then this is currently the only way to get the samples ($199). Perhaps wait another year and they may come up with another discount. 
https://8dio.com/instrument/symphonic-shadows/


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks, Kurt


----------



## Mystic (Feb 7, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> This is an old thread. Orginally the scream parts (1-4) were offered for much more ($149 each?) when released, then for a short time last year he offered a bundle of some of all parts (but only one mic position) for $49. Then there was a $10 discount code (bringing it down to $39). Then for a week or two he offer all articulations (but still only one mic position) for the same price. But then discountinued all sales (stating "sold out" on each one) shortly after (a week or two later?) and then closed up shop.
> 
> Then after a few months of silence, 8Dio releases the same samples with a better GUI for $199. Then sent previous owners of the full versions (but not those that purchased the $39 or $49 deal) a "crossgrade" to the new version for $29 (code sent by email). So nothing is available from him anymore, only 8dio. If you didn't catch the $49 deal (or discount) last summer, then this is currently the only way to get the samples ($199). Perhaps wait another year and they may come up with another discount.
> https://8dio.com/instrument/symphonic-shadows/


That actually made my head hurt trying to read it. lol

It's a little annoying that everyone gets the $29 deal if they don't own all parts but I suppose good for those people. I'm getting grouchy about things like this lately.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 8, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> This is an old thread. Orginally the scream parts (1-4) were offered for much more ($149 each?) when released, then for a short time last year he offered a bundle of some of all parts (but only one mic position) for $49. Then there was a $10 discount code (bringing it down to $39). Then for a week or two he offer all articulations (but still only one mic position) for the same price. But then discountinued all sales (stating "sold out" on each one) shortly after (a week or two later?) and then closed up shop.
> 
> Then after a few months of silence, 8Dio releases the same samples with a better GUI for $199. Then sent previous owners of the full versions (but not those that purchased the $39 or $49 deal) a "crossgrade" to the new version for $29 (code sent by email). So nothing is available from him anymore, only 8dio. If you didn't catch the $49 deal (or discount) last summer, then this is currently the only way to get the samples ($199). Perhaps wait another year and they may come up with another discount.
> https://8dio.com/instrument/symphonic-shadows/



Thanks for clearing this up. As a $39 Elements owner, I didn't expect an 8Dio deal anyway, and am not interested in Symphonic Shadows at anything near $199, much less $299...


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 8, 2017)

I am not happy with Olajides broken promise of exclusivity and I am not happy with 8Dios upgrade offer, too. 

I own all of the scream libraries and 8Dio offers the upgrade to me for 29$ as they offer it to owners of 1, 2 or 3 libraries.

Why isn't there a bigger discount for owners of all libraries? This seems not to be a fair deal for loyal customers of Scream.


----------



## John Busby (Feb 8, 2017)

i don't own any of the scream series, with that said this whole thing reeks of shadiness! "Shadows" is actually quite a good name
this whole re-selling "exclusive" samples that 8dio didn't even make themselves is really really lame. i guess it's in the same vein with how they didn't really honor their V8P consumers?
geez, kinda disappointed with all of this and i don't even have any money tied up in it, sorry to the ones that do


----------



## Kejero (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh please enough with the whining already! Promises were made, and promises were broken. Get over it.
Those promises were made with the best intentions by a musician like you and me, who dove into a passion project, then hit a few rocks, explained what happened and appologized for it.

It's not fair? What are you, ten years old? Some of the kids have gotten the candy for cheap, and others have paid more for it. Except, they're not candy. They're an investment in your business, and it's up to you to make the decision whether the price you purchase it at is worth the investment, and it's up to you to make that investment back with the help of that tool. And other people may get preferential treatment, but guess what, it happens. It happens in every aspect of life. I've bought libraries at full price that went on sale less than a month later. Some of those libraries were once promised never to go on sale. It sucks, because in a parallel universe there's a version of me that waited another month and got the better deal. So I take a second to curse the bastard, take a look at my agenda, see that - hey - I actually have something better to do with my time! - and move on.

For the record: I don't own any of the Scream volumes. However, I was among the first to purchase their Snap library, so there's now a $299 8DIO library out there that I was once promised for free and never received. And no discounts for me. Dang. You know what? I still got my money's worth.


----------



## doctornine (Feb 9, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Oh please enough with the whining already! Promises were made, and promises were broken. Get over it.
> Those promises were made with the best intentions by a musician like you and me, who dove into a passion project, then hit a few rocks, explained what happened and appologized for it.
> 
> It's not fair? What are you, ten years old? Some of the kids have gotten the candy for cheap, and others have paid more for it. Except, they're not candy. They're an investment in your business, and it's up to you to make the decision whether the price you purchase it at is worth the investment, and it's up to you to make that investment back with the help of that tool. And other people may get preferential treatment, but guess what, it happens. It happens in every aspect of life. I've bought libraries at full price that went on sale less than a month later. Some of those libraries were once promised never to go on sale. It sucks, because in a parallel universe there's a version of me that waited another month and got the better deal. So I take a second to curse the bastard, take a look at my agenda, see that - hey - I actually have something better to do with my time! - and move on.
> ...



Well said.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Oh please enough with the whining already! Promises were made, and promises were broken. Get over it.
> Those promises were made with the best intentions by a musician like you and me, who dove into a passion project, then hit a few rocks, explained what happened and appologized for it.
> 
> It's not fair? What are you, ten years old? Some of the kids have gotten the candy for cheap, and others have paid more for it. Except, they're not candy. They're an investment in your business, and it's up to you to make the decision whether the price you purchase it at is worth the investment, and it's up to you to make that investment back with the help of that tool. And other people may get preferential treatment, but guess what, it happens. It happens in every aspect of life. I've bought libraries at full price that went on sale less than a month later. Some of those libraries were once promised never to go on sale. It sucks, because in a parallel universe there's a version of me that waited another month and got the better deal. So I take a second to curse the bastard, take a look at my agenda, see that - hey - I actually have something better to do with my time! - and move on.
> ...


I disagree with the premise of your post. I am glad those in this thread that actually own the library have posted about the good, bad, and the ugly regarding the situation with this library. Knowledge is power or so they say. I also find it a little humorous that you are "whining" about those that are " whining" in this thread


----------



## wst3 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'll forgo the whining - although I do think Olajide and the 8Dio team could have handled this better.

In spite of that I purchased the new library for $29 - I had already invested quite a bit in the four libraries, and if this would make it easier to use then what the heck.

My initial reaction is that it was $29 well spent - the library is better organized and much easier to use. Improvements in sound quality? Haven't dug that deep yet, but it is an improvement in workflow, and that counts too!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 9, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> I disagree with the premise of your post. I am glad those in this thread that actually own the library have posted about the good, bad, and the ugly regarding the situation with this library. Knowledge is power or so they say. I also find it a little humorous that you are "whining" about those that are " whining" in this thread



And now I'm finding it humorous that you're whining about those who are whining about those who are whining in this thread, which in turn has lead to me whining about those who are whining about those who are whining about those who are whining in this thread. It's an infinite regression! See what you've started?


----------



## resound (Feb 9, 2017)

Here is some cheese to go with all the w(h)ine


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 10, 2017)

I do not agree with you, Kejero.

Yes, some libraries went on sale a month later, but this is the risk when buying a B-league software library. i am awre of this.
But with a PROMISE made, not to sell any copy of the library to other persons, this can be a disappointing business.

Kejero, it does NOT happen in every aspect of life. That is not true.
When I invested more money into a product than other customers, I can expect a better pricing when the product will be updated or it will be taken over by another firm (like 8Dio did in this case).


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 10, 2017)

lucky909091 said:


> I do not agree with you, Kejero.
> 
> Yes, some libraries went on sale a month later, but this is the risk when buying a B-league software library. i am awre of this.
> But with a PROMISE made, not to sell any copy of the library to other persons, this can be a disappointing business.
> ...



I understand your issue, but essentially they are charging everyone the same fee to upgrade the library to a play library (about the cost of the NI license) which may not be a big benifit to you, but it costs them directly, so they are passing that cost along. The scripting, organization, graphics, and built in fx are all essentially being giving away to those that previously owned it (in whole or part) but not to those that got the cheaper version. I can't see that as a bad deal for anyone. (Besides the exception I make in my last paragraph).

But as with any library you've got to decide if it's worth it to you. If you made money as a composer or just really enjoyed the library when it first came out and you paid full price, then it might be worth it to you. That is all you should consider. Comparing your situation to others or thinking about possible universes where you could have gotten it cheaper is pointless and will just help you turn grey earlier in life. That said if you decide to protest by buying nothing else from the developer or associates (8Dio) is your choice as well.

All that being said, has anyone used this library enough (the new one from 8Dio) to say if it works any better or has any quirks? 8Dio is known for their programming shortcomings and this is capable of having the same issues as some of their other libraries. May not be worth $29


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 11, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Comparing your situation to others or thinking about possible universes where you could have gotten it cheaper is pointless and will just help you turn grey earlier in life.



Yes, kurtvanzo, you are totally right.
I ado not want to turn grey earlier in life.
Well said, thanks.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 11, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> All that being said, has anyone used this library enough (the new one from 8Dio) to say if it works any better or has any quirks? 8Dio is known for their programming shortcomings and this is capable of having the same issues as some of their other libraries. May not be worth $29



I'ma gonna skip the issues with the original developer - I own all four of his original Scream libraries, the first one was really quite good, but the overall quality tapered off after that, and like many I was hopeful that he would clean them up.

I finally decided that I had invested a fair amount in Scream, so investing another $29 seemed a reasonable gamble.

I've only spent a couple of evenings finding my way around, but it is enough to be able to say that (a) the overall sound is much more consistent across all three sections, and (b) the workflow is muchh improved, it is much easier to find the right effect, and I expect that as I get my head wrapped around the overall organization it will become even easier.

There is a broad range of effects, as there was with the original. I think the gang at 8Dio have added quite a bit of polish.

My humble advice - if you already invested several hundred in the original libraries the $29 fee is small, and the benefits are large.

If I were purchasing my first Aleatoric effects library I don't know if this would be my first choice or not. Others may be easier to use...


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm happy with this library. I can safely say that 8Dio has improved the library a fair bit! Definitely worth the upgrade, I can look at it now without wanting to make a new GUI from scratch!


----------



## Vartio (Feb 12, 2017)

Seems like the coupon they sent out is expired


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 13, 2017)

The coupon has expired and I wrote to 8Dio customer service.
They answered politely and sent me a new coupon code.
I like the new library very much because they did a lot of improvements on the original sounds of Olajide de Paris.


----------



## Polarity (Feb 15, 2017)

Is it so much different from the content of Sonokinetic Tutti?
I bought it time ago as a cheap alternative to Symphobia just for the effects.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 30, 2017)

olajideparis said:


> I'm glad everybody is enjoying the library. I've been getting a lot of feedback about the missing samples issue and it will be addressed later this week with a series of patch updates. For now the workaround is to click "skip missing" when loading since the missing samples are actually articulations and mic positions that are in the full version of Scream. Patch updates will be sent directly to all Scream Elements owners so keep an eye on your emails this week.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Olajide



@olajideparis So, is this library forever unavailable, or is something along similar lines coming soon? Will there be more aleatoric libraries? I missed the sale, to my eternal regret.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 30, 2017)

It is my understanding that the content and rights were sold, exclusively, to 8Dio. I did purchase the original Scream libraries, and they are pretty good, but the updates that 8Dio did make them a lot easier to use. If you own any of the original versions you may be eligible for a discount on the update.

(If I'm wrong please correct this!)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 30, 2017)

wst3 said:


> It is my understanding that the content and rights were sold, exclusively, to 8Dio. I did purchase the original Scream libraries, and they are pretty good, but the updates that 8Dio did make them a lot easier to use. If you own any of the original versions you may be eligible for a discount on the update.
> 
> (If I'm wrong please correct this!)


8Dio did approach me directly and I got for a low fee an upgrade to the 8Dio lib which is based of @olajideparis library


----------



## wst3 (Apr 30, 2017)

That's so good to hear!


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 30, 2017)

Symphonic Shadows is how 8dio are now describing it. Spooky eh?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm really sorry if this is an outlandishly dumb question, but did 8dio take Scream and make it into a new instrument? I'm a little lost (this is a fairly regular occurrence though).


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm really sorry if this is an outlandishly dumb question, but did 8dio take Scream and make it into a new instrument? I'm a little lost (this is a fairly regular occurrence though).


Yes


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 30, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Yes



Thank you. Does this product have a name, please? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Thank you. Does this product have a name, please? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Symphonic shadows?..


----------



## resound (Apr 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Thank you. Does this product have a name, please? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, 8Dio Symphonic Shadows includes all content from Scream 1-4 with some bug fixes and an updated GUI


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 30, 2017)

resound said:


> Yes, 8Dio Symphonic Shadows includes all content from Scream 1-4 with some bug fixes and an updated GUI


This ^^^^


----------

